# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Christopher O'Riley and the New York Chamber Soloists



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the first concert of its 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! We are, once again, pleased to offer a series of musical performances featuring world-class artists in a venue unmatched in New York City. Caspary Auditorium, with its intimate scale, clear sight lines, and superb acoustics, provides an extraordinary concert experience for both artist and audience.

Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series begins on September 21 with pianist *Christopher O'Riley and the New York Chamber Soloists*. O'Riley has redefined the possibilities of classical music, from his groundbreaking transcriptions of Radiohead to his unforgettable interpretations of classic and new repertoire. As host of From the Top, Mr. O'Riley works and performs with the next generation of brilliant young musicians, demonstrating to audiences, with humor and lack of pretension, that these young artists are no different than any other child. He has been honored with many awards at the Leeds, Van Cliburn, Busoni, and Montreal competitions, as well as an Avery Fisher Career Grant and the equally coveted Four-Star review from Rolling Stone magazine. He toured the United States with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Orchestra, playing Bach, Mozart, and Lizst concerti, and has recently appeared with the Los Angeles Philharmonic, the Minnesota Orchestra, the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, and the Pittsburgh Symphony. Mr. O'Riley studied at the New England Conservatory of Music.

The New York Chamber Soloists, acclaimed as an outstanding ensemble of distinguished virtuosi, performing widely diverse repertoire in creatively programmed concerts, have maintained a unique niche in the chamber music world for over five decades. This twelve-member ensemble of strings, winds, and keyboard can increase to as many as twenty with the addition of guest artists, giving it the flexibility to offer many works that are seldom heard due to the unusual instrumental combinations for which they were written. The ensemble has compiled an impressive record of repeat engagements in North America and abroad, including eleven European tours, six Latin American tours, and numerous tours of the Far East and South Pacific. In the United States, the Chamber Soloists have appeared frequently in New York City at the Metropolitan Museum of Art and Lincoln Center, in Washington at the Library of Congress, the National Academy of Sciences, the Kennedy Center, and the National Gallery of Art, at major universities across the country from Boston to Berkeley, and at the Mostly Mozart, Sun Valley, and Caramoor Festivals. This performance will feature Mialtin Zhezha, violin; Ynez Lynch, viola; Peter Seidenberg, cello; and Tomoya Aomori, bass.

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------

